# φανταστική ή φαντασιακή λογοτεχνία; > λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού



## unique (Dec 19, 2014)

Από τη μία είναι καθιερωμένο το "φανταστική". Από την άλλη το "φανταστική" περιγράφει μια λογοτεχνία που δεν υπάρχει, που βρίσκεται μόνο στο μυαλό μας ή που είναι εξαιρετική, θαυμάσια. Εσείς τι θα προτιμούσατε;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2014)

Για μένα η "φανταστική λογοτεχνία" εξακολουθεί να σημαίνει αυτό που σήμαινε εξαρχής, δηλαδή fantasy fiction. Όταν βλέπω τον όρο "φανταστική λογοτεχνία", ποτέ δεν θα πήγαινε το μυαλό μου σε "λογοτεχνία που δεν υπάρχει ή που είναι εξαιρετική, θαυμάσια". Έχω την εντύπωση ότι αν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση για "φανταστική λογοτεχνία" στο Γκουγκλ δεν θα βρεις να σχετίζεται με τις δύο άλλες έννοιες που αναφέρεις.

Ας δούμε και τις γνώμες των άλλων, όμως.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 19, 2014)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα.

Ας μην κολλάμε στις έννοιες που δίνει το λεξικό για μια λέξη. Κάποιες φράσεις και εκφράσεις είναι καθιερωμένες και έχουν συγκεκριμένη έννοια. Το ότι οι λέξεις που τις απαρτίζουν έχουν καθεμιά χωριστά (και) άλλες έννοιες δεν έχει καμία σημασία.


----------



## unique (Dec 19, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ σας!


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 19, 2014)

.....
Χωρίς να διαφωνώ με τις απόψεις των Alexandra και AoratiMelani, να θυμίσω ότι υπάρχει και μια ακόμη επιλογή:
"λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού"


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 19, 2014)

Είναι φανταστική η φανταστική λογοτεχνία; Ή μήπως είναι καταπληκτική ή ακόμα και ρεαλιστική; 

Για να μη σκέφτομαι ούτε εγώ ούτε οι αναγνώστες μου, λοιπόν, όταν το γράφω, προτιμώ το "λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού". Άλλωστε, αν αναλύσουμε και τον αγγλικό όρο, χρησιμοποιούν ουσιαστικό και όχι επίθετο, όπως το "φανταστική" στα ελληνικά. Fantasy fiction αντί για fantastic fiction.


----------



## Palavra (Dec 19, 2014)

Να προσθέσω στα παραπάνω ότι βλέπω το fantasy να λεξικογραφείται ως επίθετο:

fantasy _adjective_
Definition of FANTASY

: of, relating to, or being a game in which participants create and manage imaginary teams consisting of players from a particular sport and scoring is based on the statistical performances of the actual players <fantasy football>​http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/fantasy


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 19, 2014)

Φίλος, γλωσσικά έγκυρος γνώστης του χώρου, μού επισημαίνει:




> «Όσοι ασχολούνται με το είδος χρησιμοποιούν αποκλειστικά και μόνο τον όρο _*λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού*_.»


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2014)

Η παλαιότερη απόδοση είναι, πράγματι, «λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού» και θεωρώ ότι είναι και η ασφαλέστερη.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2014)

...
Παρότι γενικά συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα και τη Μελάνη στο #2 και το #3 και ιδίως με αυτό:


AoratiMelani said:


> ... Ας μην κολλάμε στις έννοιες που δίνει το λεξικό για μια λέξη. Κάποιες φράσεις και εκφράσεις είναι καθιερωμένες και έχουν συγκεκριμένη έννοια. Το ότι οι λέξεις που τις απαρτίζουν έχουν καθεμιά χωριστά (και) άλλες έννοιες δεν έχει καμία σημασία.



από την άλλη: 



azimuthios said:


> Είναι φανταστική η φανταστική λογοτεχνία; Ή μήπως είναι καταπληκτική ή ακόμα και ρεαλιστική;



—Μα συνήθως φανταστική δεν είναι η λογοτεχνία γενικά, η μυθοπλασία τουλάχιστον;
—Μπα, έχω διαβάσει πολλά που μόνο φανταστικά δεν τα λες.
—Τι έχουν, δηλαδή; Η φαντασία κάποιου δεν τα γέννησε; Εννοείς πως δεν είναι ευφάνταστα; Ή πως δεν ασχολούνται με πλάσματα της φαντασίας;

Επομένως:



azimuthios said:


> Για να μη σκέφτομαι ούτε εγώ ούτε οι αναγνώστες μου, λοιπόν, όταν το γράφω, προτιμώ το "λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού".



Dear Mr Fantasy - Traffic






play us a tune 
something to make us all happy
Do anything to take us out of this gloom
Sing a song, play guitar, make it snappy

Και η νανοτεχνολογία τι είναι; Πραγματικότητα, επιστημονική φαντασία ή του φανταστικού; Με τα νανομποτάκια εννοώ.


----------



## nickel (Dec 19, 2014)

Ας βάλουμε με την ευκαιρία τον πολύ σύντομο ορισμό από το Χρηστικό:

*φανταστικός* [...]
(ειδικότ., στον οποίο επικρατεί το υπερφυσικό ή το ονειρικό στοιχείο) _φανταστική διήγηση. φανταστικές ιστορίες._ (ως ουσ.) _Λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού._


----------



## antongoun (Mar 11, 2019)

Μήπως έχουμε κάτι και για το "historical fantasy";
Το *fantasy *κι εγώ ως "*λογοτεχνία του φανταστικού*" το αποδίδω, αλλά με την προσθήκη ενός επιθέτου δυσκολεύει το πράγμα ("λογοτεχνία του ιστορικού φανταστικού";;; Μου χτυπάει πολύ άσχημα, αν και αυτό λέει, σωστά; )

Αφήνω που βρήκα κάπου στο γκουγκλ και τον χαρακτηρισμό "e*pic historical fantasy*"...


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2019)

Λογοτεχνία του ιστορικού φανταστικού. Μπορεί να μην τη βρίσκεις έτσι ακριβώς, αλλά βρίσκεις παραπλήσιες χρήσεις (σκάψε λίγο):

https://www.google.com/search?q="ισ...τορικού+φανταστικού"&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8

Θα προτείνω και κάτι σε μονολεκτικό: *λογοτεχνία του ιστορικοφανταστικού*. 

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q="ιστορικοφανταστικό"

Ο όρος έχει σχεδόν περγαμηνές Παπαδιαμάντη! 

https://books.google.gr/books?id=3U...cQAQ#v=onepage&q="ιστορικοφανταστικό"&f=false


----------



## antongoun (Mar 11, 2019)

> λογοτεχνία του ιστορικοφανταστικού



Από όλα τα παραπλήσια, αυτό (παρά την πολυσυλλαβία του) μου φαίνεται πιο εύκολο να το χειριστώ. 
Ευχαριστώ, Nickel.


----------

